# germinated Kiwi vines



## Galapoheros (Jul 17, 2018)

They sprouted in less than two weeks.  It got really hot in that container but I think it sped up the germination time, but might have kept other from not germinating, don't really know. I put them in wet dirt in a deli container, put the top on.  It got partial sun and late sun.  A couple of holes in the top.  I found the big Kiwis at the sto, a health sto.  All I did was scrape the seeds out, no cleaning, must have been 100+ and wiped them over the dirt.  Not a very high germination rate but I got what I wanted.  Going to see how these do.






put them in small pots

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## The Snark (Jul 17, 2018)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 22, 2018)

That's really exciting! I don't know how kiwi seeds in particular work, but I would leave that container for a while to see if you get more germination down the road.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jul 22, 2018)

Very good!  I’ve heard that with some store bought produce the offspring can sometimes not fruit (its not an experiment that I’ve personally tried).  Interested to see how these do.  Good luck!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 23, 2018)

MetalMan2004 said:


> Very good!  I’ve heard that with some store bought produce the offspring can sometimes not fruit (its not an experiment that I’ve personally tried).  Interested to see how these do.  Good luck!


A lot of the veggies and melon types are hybrids from the grocery stores so they usually don't produce much if anything.  Kiwis should be good though but you need male and female plants.  Orange seeds usually remain true to seed, the tree should produce.  Peach tree seeds usually produce also but the peaches are usually green and smaller than the hybrid they came from, taste the same though imo.  I have some Kiwis vines I grew from seed that are older in the ground, it's that plant with the bigger leaves.  I'm not there to water, hope they are still alive, I have 5 to 8 of those over at that place but they could be fried in this heat with nobody there to water.  What just germinated is growing just fine.  I tried leaving the dirt in the container seeing if more would germinate but no, that's OK I have all I want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jul 23, 2018)

Galapoheros said:


> A lot of the veggies and melon types are hybrids from the grocery stores so they usually don't produce much if anything.  Kiwis should be good though but you need male and female plants.  Orange seeds usually remain true to seed, the tree should produce.  Peach tree seeds usually produce also but the peaches are usually green and smaller than the hybrid they came from, taste the same though imo.  I have some Kiwis vines I grew from seed that are older in the ground, it's that plant with the bigger leaves.  I'm not there to water, hope they are still alive, I have 5 to 8 of those over at that place but they could be fried in this heat with nobody there to water.  What just germinated is growing just fine.  I tried leaving the dirt in the container seeing if more would germinate but no, that's OK I have all I want.


It is indeed quite hot around here.  I’ve cut down on what I grow because I just don’t have time to keep up with the watering these days.  The blackberry vines are still going well (but they practically gros themselves).  Went away for 6 days and my blood orange was barely alive despite being under partial shade...  I may have to try some kiwi vines.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 23, 2018)

MetalMan2004 said:


> It is indeed quite hot around here.  I’ve cut down on what I grow because I just don’t have time to keep up with the watering these days.  The blackberry vines are still going well (but they practically gros themselves).  Went away for 6 days and my blood orange was barely alive despite being under partial shade...  I may have to try some kiwi vines.


Sounds like you're in southeast tx.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 14, 2018)

These turned out to not be kiwi plants , they're weeeeeds.  No, they aren't weeds, they turned out to all be tomatillo plants.  I've noticed tomatillo plants are pretty drought tolerant.  It may be too late in the season but I want to find out how and exactly what they produce.


----------

